# MAc OS X- IP Address is in Use by DHCP server



## elmohoops (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey everyone,

i'm hoping to find help with this issue here. My gf is in the phillipines with her mac and I havent been able to contact her via email as often as we both would like because her ibook has went crazy. when she tries to log into the wireless connection at the place she is staying in Manilla she gets this error messgae:

"IP Address XXX.XXX.X.X is in use by xxxxxx DHCP server XXX.XXX.X.X"

what causes this error message and what can be done to work around it if not fix it?

thanks


----------



## jptrsn (Jan 29, 2006)

It seems like your gf's computer is trying to use a static (that is, a pre-defined) IP address, rather than have one assigned to it by the DHCP server.

See if you can have her set the computer to be assigned an IP address by the DHCP server (I believe it's in system prefs->network). That might solve your problems.

Good luck!


----------

